# shadoobie concern



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey all. Jack has been having trouble shadoobing. The morning shadoobies are thin like a pencil and he seems like he is having a hard time getting it to come out. I have not changed anything about his diet or treats I give him. What could be wrong and should I be calling the vet?

He jut shadoobied now and it was normal. Its almost like it happens in the morning and before bed, but is fine right after dinner. Weird !


----------



## Kaya (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi Linds, sorry I don't have anything helpful to tell you -- I just can't help but laugh when I read that he just "shadoobied"... I am picturing your V doing some kind of fancy dance steps or something (though I understand from the context of your message that is not what you mean!). Sorry to laugh, I know it is a real concern, but... SHADOOBIE?! Just a funny word.  I hope everything comes out alright in the end (so to speak!!).


----------



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

Kaya said:


> Hi Linds, sorry I don't have anything helpful to tell you -- I just can't help but laugh when I read that he just "shadoobied"... I am picturing your V doing some kind of fancy dance steps or something (though I understand from the context of your message that is not what you mean!). Sorry to laugh, I know it is a real concern, but... SHADOOBIE?! Just a funny word.  I hope everything comes out alright in the end (so to speak!!).



LOL!!!! I know. Shadoobie came around from me because a lady at work hates the word poop. So WEIRD!!!


Just got back from a friends house with Jack. He had a little "play date" with a doggie friend. HE just went shadoobie and it was pencil like again. Did have a difficult time getting it out either. Maybe I'll just call the vet and see what they say. But I know that they are just going to want to see him.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about, personally. As long as he doesn't look uncomfortable when pooping pencils.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm more worried about you referring to them as shadoobies than his actual poo!!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

You could always add some sweet potato or pumpkin to his food. The extra fiber would help loosen things up a bit.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

As long as he is eating, drinking and acting normal he should be fine. Lots of plants starting to grow and pollen in the air. Its spring time.
As long as it returns to normal in a couple of days there is nothing to worry about.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Yeah, I don't like that and would want to keep the s***bie thicker, to avoid anal glands from filling up. 

Color, unusual smell, etc?
It simply means that his system is a bit little in a hurry to push the stuff out.
Stress may cause constipation or diarrhea, depends. 
If nothing in his diet changed.... same type of food, same amount, same time feeding... I would look into environmental stress. 

I would not change the food but would give him some pro-biotic yogurt. Maybe the intestinal bacterial flora is not working as it should. Not sure which one is more beneficial, pre- or pro-biotic bacteria. When Sam went through this phase I kept giving pro-biotic yogurt.

Any recent vaccines, flea meds or insect bite...etc?


----------



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

datacan said:


> Yeah, I don't like that and would want to keep the s***bie thicker, to avoid anal glands from filling up.
> 
> Color, unusual smell, etc?
> It simply means that his system is a bit little in a hurry to push the stuff out.
> ...


No recent vaccines, flea meds or insect bite. The only that has changed is how much activity and exercise he normally gets. I have been sick for quite some thing and not sure whats wrong, going to more testing Monday. So I really havent been able to do stuff with Jack that I normally do. Maybe that is it. When you say yogurt, like human yogurt? Dont mean to sound stupid but I didnt know they made ice cream for dogs till just the other day.  

Threefsh: Would I bake the sweet potatoe so it is soft and mix it with his dry food. And canned pumkin?

I can see what TexasRed is saying too. Jack likes to eat grass and anything he can get his mouth on!


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

I hope you feel better.

Oso has had giardia THREE times, it is an epidemic in our area of LA. Can't figure out how to stop him from getting it. He's also had coccidia.

In our case, every time we see something like that, I immediately think parasites and get him tested. That is what giardia looks like in Oso and it's not like that every time he "shadoobies"  even when he has it. The only time I don't worry about loose stool is right after he exercises a lot. **We have, however, gotten Oso on a food that produces firm stool. When we were playing around with which food was right, we got a lot of different stool qualities. 

At most vets you can bring a stool sample for evaluation without an appointment, so it is a little less costly.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Lindsey1420 said:


> When you say yogurt, like human yogurt? Dont mean to sound stupid but I didnt know they made ice cream for dogs till just the other day.


Human yogurt is fine. Just make sure it is plain yogurt, not flavored in anyway. The artificial sweeteners can be bad for dogs, especially if it's xylitol. Plain, probiotic yogurt is fine.

And canned pumpkin works great. Just use it straight out of the can. I give Jasper a couple of tablespoons with every meal when his poo is odd. I store the leftover in the fridge for a few days and just keep giving it to him. You can freeze it, too, if you have a lot left and you're worried it'll spoil--I think it thaws to a weird texture, but it's fine.

If he likes to eat dirt or stuff off the ground, it's possible he picked up an intestinal parasite, like a worm. My friend's dog loves eating mud and he got quite the infestation. That would easily be picked up in a stool sample, if you feel like you need to take one in.

Jasper's stool is always looser than usual during/after a bout of exercise. All that running makes things go through quicker!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Baked sweet potato is the most enticing because of the smell, but you can try raw. Riley loves it both ways!


----------



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks ya all for the advice.


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Lindsey,

I was sitting on the subway today commuting to work, reading the book "Are you there Vodka, it's me Chelsea" when I read the following:
"Dan wakes up, walks outside to get his paper then plops himself on his toilet to read it while taking a shadoobie."

I (while on a busy crowded train in rush hour) laughed so hard at the use of the word Shadoobie that I spit all over my ebook.
Apparently it is a commonly used synonym. Hahaha

Cheers!


----------



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

kristen said:


> Lindsey,
> 
> I was sitting on the subway today commuting to work, reading the book "Are you there Vodka, it's me Chelsea" when I read the following:
> "Dan wakes up, walks outside to get his paper then plops himself on his toilet to read it while taking a shadoobie."
> ...


I would love to take credit for the word shadoobie and say I have been using it before I knew Chelsea Handler, BUT I can not. I got the word from her. I cracked up the first time I heard her say it, thought it was great, and used it myself. Is that the only book of hers you have read? All of her books are great. You will be doing alot of laughing out loud and spitting all over your ebook. I've have been a fan of Chelsea since she was on Girls Behaving Badly.


----------

